# Rousey isn't making 135lbs any time soon!



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

This was taken from her UFC 2 shoot last week... Pile those lbs on Ronda! :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Jesus ****. I know she's a natural chubbo but that's bad for someone who wants to compete athletically.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh: I just accidentally set this as my desktop.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone still think shes hot? lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm gonna have to say it's a body double with matching tats or camera angle.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

usually I wouldn't laugh at this stuff but it's hilarious that Ronda has been so outspoken about her 'Do nothing bitch' stuff and then turns up to a photoshoot looking like she's done nothing but sit on the couch and eat pizza since her last fight!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That can't be real:jaw: She was just on TV like 2 weeks ago talking about suicide. How could she get that big so fast!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Photoshop dude has his work cut out.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Horrible lighting and outfit. She isn't in great shape but that picture is just brutal.

You guys are welcome lol.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

She's gotta be on an all bacon and bacon gristle shake diet.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Though I think Ronda's hiding it well










Scott Steiners not pleased


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^^


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rygu said:


> View attachment 7825
> 
> 
> ^^^^^


Why do you have a lazy "do nothing bitch" in your avatar?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, if all else fails there's always liposuction.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Why do you have a lazy "do nothing bitch" in your avatar?


Cause WEC Brittney was super hot.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess this means Ronda's still not over her loss?

She's still drowning her sorrows in food, eating her way to a dark depressed food coma every night.

But not to worry, Dana says she's "ok" the loss isn't affecting her at all.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You people just don't understand... the camera adds 10 pounds... can you see how many fukin camera's are in that picture?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe she got depressed and one of the ways she copped was to eat her feelings. Also remember she competed in the Olympics at 70 kilograms which is 154 pounds. Then of course she first started MMA at 145 pounds.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Zoinks, yo.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd just like to point out once again how Ronda talks down to women like Arianny for using her body to make money/get popular (modeling), yet Ronda has, on many occasions, went out and got naked for modelling and photoshoots. It's strange how blind she is regarding reality and in the things she says/does.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

get´s on the phone: "Hey, we´ll just have to postpone that photo shoot, ok?"

damm


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's like Ronda always says right leg hospital, left leg...oh god where's my left leg damn diabetes.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

This trend needs to stop, the other day i read a news that a baby dolphin died when some idiots took it out of the water for selfies.

Now they are doing the same thing to whales...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Looks like someone is on the extra pound for pound list.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

So much for not being able to eat and apple for six months. 

I can understand the radical getting out of shape. Constant training for years and years, intense pressure and then it all falls apart in devastating fashion. With 10's of millions in the bank shes entitled to eat and do nothing for a while. Might as well enjoy life a bit once in a while. 

She'll be back, maybe if Holly beats Meisha she can have that fight with Cyborg at 145 now considering!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> So much for not being able to eat and apple for six months.
> 
> I can understand the radical getting out of shape. Constant training for years and years, intense pressure and then it all falls apart in devastating fashion. With 10's of millions in the bank shes entitled to eat and do nothing for a while. Might as well enjoy life a bit once in a while.
> 
> She'll be back, maybe if Holly beats Meisha she can have that fight with Cyborg at 145 now considering!


I'll give here props for turning up for the shoot.

She'll have known she was bang out of shape but still showed up to meet her commitments knowing she'll likely get the piss ripped out of her.

Still, thats not the body type of fighter, or even someone who is looking to be a movie star. Maybe she really is depressed.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Still, thats not the body type of fighter, or even someone who is looking to be a movie star. Maybe she really is depressed.


She probably doesn't give a funk. I sincerely doubt Ronda surfs the net at all these days because the abuse she gets would be too much for anyone to take. I mean reading line after line of people being nasty about you would screw up anyone, apart from maybe trump lol. 

If you didnt go out for a few months and sat on the couch eating it would be easy enough to put on 10kgs of fat. I tore my calf last summer and went from 75 to 81 in 3 months getting deliveries and eating shite. Easy to get addicted to crap. The fact that she can't show her face and probably has TMZ hiding outside and has also been competing for probably ten years straight, and just got badly funked up in front of the world, we should cut her some slack. She can probably lose all of that weight in 2 weeks. 
Somewhere in the back of my head I seem to remember her talking about an eating disorder when she was a kid. Maybe I'm wrong...but I seem to remember her saying that.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> She probably doesn't give a funk. I sincerely doubt Ronda surfs the net at all these days because the abuse she gets would be too much for anyone to take. I mean reading line after line of people being nasty about you would screw up anyone, apart from maybe trump lol.
> 
> If you didnt go out for a few months and sat on the couch eating it would be easy enough to put on 10kgs of fat. I tore my calf last summer and went from 75 to 81 in 3 months getting deliveries and eating shite. Easy to get addicted to crap. The fact that she can't show her face and probably has TMZ hiding outside and has also been competing for probably ten years straight, and just got badly funked up in front of the world, we should cut her some slack. She can probably lose all of that weight in 2 weeks.
> Somewhere in the back of my head I seem to remember her talking about an eating disorder when she was a kid. Maybe I'm wrong...but I seem to remember her saying that.


I had tore my calf pretty bad a few years back while I was running across a busy road, was damn lucky not to get hit. I still remember the pain to this day. I actually heard the muscle snap and it felt like Id been shot in the leg.

I'm not sure we'll ever see Rousey back in the UFC, which is probably not good for the UFC but personally I couldn't stand the woman and couldn't care less if I never saw her fight again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Her coming back and finding a way to beat holly is a story id like to see would be epic! I wana see what the haters say in such an event lol

When i tore my calf i thought someone kicked me and was screaming at the ref calling him a f'ing blind prick. There was no one within 10 yards of me


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think she'll beat Holly. I think she has the potential to but it doesnt look like shes been training or even has any intention of training soon. She needs to work on a lot of things to get the W against Holly, I'm not sure she has the drive to get it done before Holly retires.

Yeah, when my calf went I honestly thought Id been shot because of the noise it made, then I thought well whos going shoot me? Some kid must have thrown a brick or something at me, all this was going through my head while I was playing frogger with the traffic.

Worst pain I've felt in a footy match was in a 5 a side and I was in goal. It was a one on one situation where I slid in arms first to the block, the ball was spinning away from the other guy and he completely missed the ball and kicked me full force in my funny bone. I had to choke back the vomit.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

She's well on her way to this ten year mark...


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I would like to say it was just a bad camera angle & the lighting...

But with all the evidence since her last fight, pointing to the opposite, I don't think that explanation works anymore.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

So are we going to see her digital fighter on easports ufc fat?
Didn't she post a pic of her on ellen that was photoshopped and she then posted the real her and said she's proud of every inch of her body and she would never purposely put out a enhanced image? if this is true then fat Ronda on ufc game? i doubt it


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't really care that fighters get fat out of training, as long as they are in shape on fight night and don't bitch about not getting opportunities.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank God for Photoshop.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Other then her weight what's wrong with Ronda being a little curvy?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Other then her weight what's wrong with Ronda being a little curvy?


Ronda just does not wear those curves very well... Im mean look at that picture? She is disgusting. 

Gina Carano has piled on as much poundage (probably) as Ronda, but she holds those pounds so damn well... all in the right places.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Gina is a slightly taller woman and as a result she can probably carry the weight better. Which is also why she will never go back to MMA because it's been a while since she's had to diet. Or maybe for a good movie role.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

next stop... sumo fighting!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Ronda just does not wear those curves very well... Im mean look at that picture? She is disgusting.
> 
> Gina Carano has piled on as much poundage (probably) as Ronda, but she holds those pounds so damn well... all in the right places.


they arent curves my man, she's a rectangle!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Other then her weight what's wrong with Ronda being a little curvy?


A hippopotamus is curvy, too. But at least a hippo doesn't have a butterface. (can't diet that away)

To her credit, at least her looks are 100x better than her personality.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I enjoy a good piss take of Ronda as much as the next guy but you'd swear half of these lads are banging Jessica Alba the way they act about what essentially looks like 99.9% of birds walking down the street.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't understand how most guys expect a woman to be a stick except for their booty or busties. A woman can't have assets without some cushioning. Also Ronda is never going to be a stick cause when she isn't a little bit out of shape she is an athletic woman with some stuff on there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I don't understand how most guys expect a woman to be a stick except for *their booty or busties.* A woman can't have assets without some cushioning. Also Ronda is never going to be a stick cause when she isn't a little bit out of shape she is an athletic woman with some stuff on there.


Their WHAT???


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Their WHAT???


I'm trying to figure that one out, too. :confused02:

Also I dunno what all this stick talk is about. Incorrect assumptions due to feeling slighted, I guess. It's OK, you are allowed to be attracted to what someone else finds utterly repulsive, it's all fair & subjective.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Some birds don't have big arses either though. I like that girls are all on this "Stop making girls self concious about their bodies and insulting us. We're not fat we're curvy.......unlike those stick bitches with no asses". Isn't that just doing the EXACT same thing?

Stupid women.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ronda ruined her body the same way Clyde ruined this thread.


Moving on....

Ronda's mom said she surrounded herself with bad people. Now it looks likes she surrounded herself with melted cheese.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Ronda's mom said she surrounded herself with bad people. Now it looks likes she surrounded herself with melted cheese.


WOW, talk about bringing the thread back to form. Comedic genius right here.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Ronda ruined her body the same way Clyde ruined this thread.


That's why I use the ignore function. :wink01:



John8204 said:


> Ronda's mom said she surrounded herself with bad people. Now it looks likes she surrounded herself with melted cheese.


Rhonda's mom = the tortilla of a cheesy chili burrito :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Their WHAT???


Their boobs. Also what in the world are you trying to say about Ronda's mom cause I genuinely can't understand.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Ronda isn't curvy. Shes a cow. Did her boobs get bigger? No. Did her butt get bigger? Yes but not shapely. SHe has old white lady ass. She is genetically a blob. Its cool not all women can be shaped nice. In 5 years Ronda is going to look like an old sack of potatoes that might of had sex with Roseanne.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I don't think she's going to look like that and I don't think that's too bad. She's blobbed out yes but she's going to get back in shape whether it's for a movie, a MMA fight or pro wrestling. She can't afford to pig out.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Body shaming?...

Tut tut tut MMAF you disappoint me


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah apparently that's what members of this forum have resorted to


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's just another sign that her depression should be taken seriously.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm sure she'll keep her chins up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah apparently that's what members of this forum have resorted to


Agreed, it's disgusting, Its nearly as disgusting as looking at Ronda Rousey right now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Um that's rather interesting.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

She big!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Body shaming?...
> 
> Tut tut tut MMAF you disappoint me


Well, i don´t see any fat arse in your avy!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure she'll be motivated to drop that weight to try and whoop up on Miesha Tate a third time. I know Ronda was probably seething when she watched Holly get choked out. But that also brings about a question of whether Miesha also has Ronda's number a third time around.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Still hasn't gotten to the gym yet, apparently, this was taken within the last week as I understand it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure why, but that pic made me remember about this


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

She should retire, she's a total headcase.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Ronda ruined her body the same way Clyde ruined this thread.
> 
> 
> Moving on....
> ...


When she gets back in shape would that mean the cheese she surrounds herself with was shredded?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a pretty good way of putting it. Also that picture of her doesn't look too bad. At least we know she pumps her own gas.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Term said:


> Still hasn't gotten to the gym yet, apparently, this was taken within the last week as I understand it.


I forsee a Britney Spears head shaving incident soon for Ronda....


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Body shaming?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Term said:


> Still hasn't gotten to the gym yet, apparently, this was taken within the last week as I understand it.


I think she was going to the gym, she was using the same outfit, looks like, but I think this following picture is one month old.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok seriously why is she still with training with Edmond?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok seriously why is she still with training with Edmond?


Right now I'm gonna guess she isn't.

I mean, she's still the best female fighter in the world. She just met her stylist match. I don't think they ever require massive changes after a long loss, I mean if got them that far right? Some people will always struggle with striking. Jake Shields has trained his entire career with some of the best strikers on the planet and still doesnt get it.

As for her being fat, I don't see it in a "She's now ugly" way cause I would bet money half the guys on this site have got off with fatter birds. Hell, even I got off with a fatter bird and I have ridiculously high standards for a guy who's at the best below average 

But as an athlete? What the absolute fk man? Surely she has to know this is stupid. I don't know. Like Johny Hendricks is a guy who eats a lot. Just where he's from. It's unprofessional but it's kind of what he is. Mark Munoz blew up with a bad illness at one point too. But Ronda is straight up page 1 of the female stereotype catalogue. "I lost the fight...so now I live on chocolate".

That being said, anyone who tells themselves she won't get back in shape is ridiculous. This is MMA. These people lose noteworthy amount of weight in such a ridiculously short period of time because an entire week of what they train smashes any weight loss bollocks you hear about out there. It's just such mental fragility on her part to completely let everything in her identity go because she lost a fight. That fight happens. Instead of eating chocolate and crying about it, surely she should go the other route, be obsessive, watch the fight 500 times a day and look at every single fault you made. Hell, Miesha just handed Ronda the playbook on how to make Holly look less impressive, fight on the outside and make her over commit. Ronda imo would definitely be the favourite coming into a Holly rematch on the books, and she would definitely beat Miesha again imo, so she needs to stop being a fandan and sort her shit out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive looked at that pic, and really dont see it. Is that supposed to be a massive Ronda? She looks a bit bigger, but the way this thread is going its like shes doubled in weight. All I see is a girl in skin tight pants and a baggy top = never a good look. Her thighs dont look massive at all. Ive seen her doing between fight interviews at the height of her reign and she looks just as chunky. Difference is shes dressed in the right clothes for her figure during interviews whereas here she looks like she climbed out of bed 20 minutes ago.

Some of you need to put thinner lenses in your anti-Ronda specs.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Ive looked at that pic, and really dont see it. Is that supposed to be a massive Ronda? She looks a bit bigger, but the way this thread is going its like shes doubled in weight. All I see is a girl in skin tight pants and a baggy top = never a good look. Her thighs dont look massive at all. Ive seen her doing between fight interviews at the height of her reign and she looks just as chunky. Difference is shes dressed in the right clothes for her figure during interviews whereas here she looks like she climbed out of bed 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Some of you need to put thinner lenses in your anti-Ronda specs.


No man! After five days of making fun of McGregor reasoning and respect has to set in again, but Rousey's case is different. She didn't shake Tate's hand after their last fight, so eternal ridicule and body shaming is justified!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ronda has always made a point of being seen and photographed like this. Fat shaming and girls "body issues" is her thing. it's always been her thing. 



> "I look at myself in the mirror before I step on the scale. I don't suddenly look different because a different number popped up on the scale," Ronda says. "When I'm at the heaviest, that's when my butt looks great, and so I'm just like, 'Great butt day!' And if I'm really skinny, I'm like, 'You know what? Good ab day!'"





> "If I can represent that body type of women that isn't represented so much in media, then I'd be happy to do that,"


While I disagree with her and would rather see her focus on the link between strong physical health and mental well being, anyone who loves a young girl in their life knows what a big deal this is. it might be Ronda's best quality and helps remind me that she's not all bad.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronda's natural walk around weight is *fat*. There's no denial in that. 

She had the motivation to go to the gym and be in shape exclusively because she was the celebrated "most dangerous woman on earth", undisputed, undefeated UFC champion. Now that she lost that in a very spectacular fashion, and very embarrassing only because of her bad attitude and sesnse of being a goddess (otherwise it would be just another regular loss, labelled as an upset at the most), she is confused and demotivated and reverted to her natural fat look.

She was made fun in her school time and he got bullied and criticized in her endeavor to Hollywood also because of her looks, but it is so clear she was living a cinderella dream of being so celebrated, that she had no problem attacking other women looks herself.

Ronda is no different than Johnny Hendricks in this regard. She'll be in shape to do her job and when she isn't training specifically for a fight, she'll be back to be the natural fat chick she always been. *Nothing wrong with that, BTW, she only gets heat because she delivers heat to other people over and over.*


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

In both pics you can clearly tell she has put on 10-20lbs. Not really a great idea as an athlete, but hardly a reason to panic.

This isn't the first time we have seen athletes have some fun between fights!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> In both pics you can clearly tell she has put on 10-20lbs. Not really a great idea as an athlete, but hardly a reason to panic.
> 
> This isn't the first time we have seen athletes have some fun between fights!


Yes, but in this world (in particular of athletic ripped MMA fans) there is a difference if a male or a female fighter does it.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, but in this world (in particular of athletic ripped MMA fans) there is a difference if a male or a female fighter does it.


I thought Hendricks got a decent amount of flak too, but I agree it is somehow different when it is a girl. I think it has a lot to do with the stigma that girls must be skinny or fit to be attractive, which is true for men as well, but to a much less stringent degree.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ronda has always made a point of being seen and photographed like this. Fat shaming and girls "body issues" is her thing. it's always been her thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree that when she is fat, her butt looks good. Strikeforce Ronda had a nice butt.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*She'll do it when she wants enough.*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I still don't understand how Mark Munoz really got that fat, how is it possible to let yourself go that bad. Then again Rulon Gardner ballooned out as well. My brother also ballooned out a good amount as well.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I still don't understand how Mark Munoz really got that fat, how is it possible to let yourself go that bad. Then again Rulon Gardner ballooned out as well. My brother also ballooned out a good amount as well.


Depression...



> "The doctor told me in the back that my fifth metatarsal is broken and that I needed six months to recover and three months to rehab and then I would be able to get back into the scene. The news right there was the straw that broke the camel's back for me. To be on the shelf was something that I didn't want to hear. I was like 'Fat Bastard' on Austin Powers. I ate because I was sad and I was sad because I ate. That's basically how it was, man. I went through all my comfort foods. I ate my fair share of bacon. I really did. I went to some other things, my mom's home cooking in the Philippines. I went to the Philippines and my family cooked feasts for me there and when I came home I just kept eating. I felt like I couldn't train, so I had to do something. That is something real a lot of people struggle with. When they get sad they look to food. I'm more open about it. I'm honest with what happens in my life and I confront it head on. That was something very real in my life and now when I look at someone that say's they're going through depression , I look through lenses of compassion and tell them this is how I was able to conquer it and hopefully I can help you. I want to help people and motivate them." Mark Munoz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least he lost the weight and was actually able to get back down to middleweight. Can you imagine if he'd fought at light heavyweight or God forbid heavyweight? There are also other things that can lead to it.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm betting it won't be too challenging for her to lose this weight. Besides, she's taking some time out of the octagon, she has the right to fill out a bit if she wants to.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well at least he lost the weight and was actually able to get back down to middleweight. Can you imagine if he'd fought at light heavyweight or God forbid heavyweight? There are also other things that can lead to it.



Munoz was 5-1 at Light HW, if he could have gotten 3-4 fights a year he would have likely stayed. He was likely in camp training nonstop for years until his body just gave up.

also he can take steroids now he's retired.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he would want to get into that pattern.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


Wow :laugh: Munoz can really pack on the pounds.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

BREAKING: @RondaRousey is "Back biting apples again!"


----------

